# KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE



## Goldenboy1989 (27. Oktober 2007)

http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...uf+die+Goldkett



Omg. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (28. Oktober 2007)

der typ ist schnell beim rappen,..aber die texte sowie sein image sind einfach mal...nicht mein fall ^^..


----------



## glacios (28. Oktober 2007)

hahaha der Typ is so schlecht, dass er scho wieder fast lustig ist. Der Text ist ja mal das allerletzte, total zusammenhangslos und nur auf den billigen Reim aus. Und seine Stimme...omg! Sowas von möchtegern-hart, dass ich schon fast wieder gedacht hab es soll ironisch sein. Nur weil er schnell sprechen kann (was ich für mich übrigens sehr nach Nachbearbeitung am Computer klingt), ist man noch lange kein guter Rappper, insbesondere wenn man aussieht als wäre man das reinste Muttersöhnchen. Bestes Bsp für sein Null-Skills:
hier.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Lol! Hör dir mal an, wie Kollegah hier verarscht wird, das ist richtig gut und vor allem so wahr: klick!


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

Eikos schrieb:


> der typ ist schnell beim rappen,..aber die texte sowie sein image sind einfach mal...nicht mein fall ^^..






das ist doch nicht schnell         das ist schnell      http://youtube.com/watch?v=FXesebLz9V4


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> hahaha der Typ is so schlecht, dass er scho wieder fast lustig ist. Der Text ist ja mal das allerletzte, total zusammenhangslos und nur auf den billigen Reim aus. Und seine Stimme...omg! Sowas von möchtegern-hart, dass ich schon fast wieder gedacht hab es soll ironisch sein. Nur weil er schnell sprechen kann (was ich für mich übrigens sehr nach Nachbearbeitung am Computer klingt), ist man noch lange kein guter Rappper, insbesondere wenn man aussieht als wäre man das reinste Muttersöhnchen. Bestes Bsp für sein Null-Skills:
> hier.
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Lol! Hör dir mal an, wie Kollegah hier verarscht wird, das ist richtig gut und vor allem so wahr: klick!



/signed.

Deshalb mag ich kein HipHop...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

was ist mit euch los bin ich hir der einzige der HIP HOP hört


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> was ist mit euch los bin ich hir der einzige der HIP HOP hört



Ich hab ja nix gegen HipHoper, aber mir gefällt die Musik einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (28. Oktober 2007)

naja ich hör auch rap aber der typ is ja ma übelst scheisser


der is so real wie ein toast inner brotdose XDDD


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> naja ich hör auch rap aber der typ is ja ma übelst scheisser
> der is so real wie ein toast inner brotdose XDDD




und was hörs du so


----------



## glacios (28. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> naja ich hör auch rap aber der typ is ja ma übelst scheisser
> der is so real wie ein toast inner brotdose XDDD



Jo der Typ ist echt sau schlecht.
Da bleib ich lieber bei Ami-Rap bzw. bei Fler, Sido, B-Tight und Bushido (aber hauptsächlich die alten Lieder, die neuen sind so naja..)


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh    mein    gooooooooot   ihr sinkt immer tiefer  auch noch Ami schitt  ey gebt euch mal die vieleicht  überlegt ihr noch mall die sind voll guuuuut    


Kaisa / Kaisaschnitt - Vater der Nation   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNisjd4aL6E

Uzi, Blokkmonsta & Sdby - Mörder ohne Gesicht   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiEEB9bAsc

Kaisa feat. Hägar - Böser Onkel         
http://youtube.com/watch?v=m10_druoFPc
Dr.Faustus - Big Bud Opfer        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDRsGrIDqJg


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (28. Oktober 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Jo der Typ ist echt sau schlecht.
> Da bleib ich lieber bei Ami-Rap bzw. bei Fler, Sido, B-Tight und Bushido (aber hauptsächlich die alten Lieder, die neuen sind so naja..)



Fler, Sido, B-Tight und Bushido sind doch die selben ... 0.o

Ich persönlich stehe halt nicht so auf Großkotzige Texte ohne Sinn/Frauenfeindliche Aussagen/etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bleib auch bei meinem Reggae/Dancehall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja, da gibt es auch ganz gute Lieder auf Deutsch und selbst wenn sie Englisch sind -> Ich kann Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn mir mal nach härterem Inhalt mit Sinn ist, höre ich Peter Tosh und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann dem einfach nix abgewinnen...
Guter Hip Hop war mal Eins Zwo, Dendemann, Fanta 4, Beginner und so weiter, aber dieses pseudo Hartgetue ist einfach nur lächerlich. Das schlimme ist, dass ihr euch auch noch ernst nehmt.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Fler, Sido, B-Tight und Bushido sind doch die selben ... 0.o
> 
> Ich persönlich stehe halt nicht so auf Großkotzige Texte ohne Sinn/Frauenfeindliche Aussagen/etc.
> 
> ...




ich denke  kaisaschnitt ist was für dich


----------



## _Miche_ (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich denke  kaisaschnitt ist was für dich




Denke ich aus dem Grund nicht, weil bald Winter kommt und ich dann den Rasenmähermann ne weile nichtmehr brauche. Und wenn der Text für dich Sinn hat, dann tust du mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Denke ich aus dem Grund nicht, weil bald Winter kommt und ich dann den Rasenmähermann ne weile nichtmehr brauche. Und wenn der Text für dich Sinn hat, dann tust du mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe noch bis vor auch Rock unso gehört bis ich kaisaschnitt bastard kollegah kennen gellernt habe


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mehr sag ich nicht^^


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

> ich habe noch bis vor auch Rock unso gehört bis ich kaisaschnitt bastard kollegah kennen gellernt hab


Welch Wandlung. Was für rockigen Klängen hast du denn gelauscht bevor du Kaisaschnitt und den Rest entdeckt hast? Mich würde mich mal interessieren ob du Frauen als Fickfleisch betrachtest und sie nur Ausnutzen möchtest...


----------



## _Miche_ (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Welch Wandlung. Was für rockigen Klängen hast du denn gelauscht bevor du Kaisaschnitt und den Rest entdeckt hast? Mich würde mich mal interessieren ob du Frauen als Fickfleisch betrachtest und sie nur Ausnutzen möchtest...



Ich wollts nicht so direkt ausdrücken... Forum und so, aber das is genau das, was ich an der Musik nicht mag, neben den Texten, die einfach nix aussagen - genau wie Politiker -> Viel reden und doch nichts gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das dumme daran ist, dass die mehrheit der Höhrer dieser Musik die Texte wirklich ernstnehmen...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Welch Wandlung. Was für rockigen Klängen hast du denn gelauscht bevor du Kaisaschnitt und den Rest entdeckt hast? Mich würde mich mal interessieren ob du Frauen als Fickfleisch betrachtest und sie nur Ausnutzen möchtest...


 

ich bin doch kein freak ey ich will nur sogen das kaisaschnitt und co die besten kunsler sind die ich kenne ich hab schon Metalica unso gehort aber die sind nichts gegen .........


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich bin doch kein freak ey ich will nur sogen das kaisaschnitt und co die besten kunsler sind die ich kenne ich hab schon Metalica unso gehort aber die sind nichts gegen .........




Metallica hat Musikgeschichte geschrieben...sie haben dies erreicht was die ganze hip hop szene nicht schaffen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

Wie rechtfertigst du deine Aussage, dass Kaisaschnitt der beste Künstler ist vor solchen Textstellen:


> Fraun sind falsche Biester die Schlampen die dich belügen mir bleibt nix andres übrig als ihn Schmerzen zuzufügen doch auch wenn ich sie leiden sehe wird es mir nicht genügen
> Die Mädels kriegen nichts mehr mit denn sie sind zu dicht
> Masochisten Gangbang im Schein vom roten Licht wird in die Löcher *** bis das Becken bricht
> Gefesselt mit Handschelln; an Händen und Füssen festgenagelt mit *** müssen die Nutten büssen
> ...





> Für alle Atzen da draußen ich hoffe es gefällt euch Pornostyle Gangbangstyle Nutten rippen und ficken auf der Citytoilette das ham sie verdient scheisst auf Geld ausgeben scheiss auf Hotelzimmer Nutten fickt man im Hausflur auf Granit Splatterconnection das neueste Label ich bin raus und alle Nutten kommen mit mir ins verderben Yeah



Du findest also, dass dieses Bild von Frauen gut ist? Du findest also, dass Frauen misshandelt werden müssen?
Wenn dem so ist, tust du mir schrecklich leid, denn dann solltest du besser in einer Nervenklinik in Behandlung sein, statt in diesem Forum zu posten.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich solche Texte lese wirds mir kotzübel...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Wie rechtfertigst du deine Aussage, dass Kaisaschnitt der beste Künstler ist vor solchen Textstellen:
> Du findest also, dass dieses Bild von Frauen gut ist? Du findest also, dass Frauen misshandelt werden müssen?
> Wenn dem so ist, tust du mir schrecklich leid, denn dann solltest du besser in einer Nervenklinik in Behandlung sein, statt in diesem Forum zu posten.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich solche Texte lese wirds mir kotzübel...




da haben wir das problem, dass du das als nicht hip-hopper viel zu ernst nimmst . es soll einfach nur entertainen und mit diesen frauen die gerne in den texten "geschlagen" werden sind nicht die "echten" frauen gemeint sondern nur die schlampen dies mit jedem treiben.

diese texte sind müssen außerdem extrem alt sein. ich kenn sie nämlich nich mal. Jung und dumm ist das sprichwort


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> da haben wir das problem, dass du das als nicht hip-hopper viel zu ernst nimmst . es soll einfach nur entertainen und mit diesen frauen die gerne in den texten "geschlagen" werden sind nicht die "echten" frauen gemeint sondern nur die schlampen dies mit jedem treiben.
> 
> diese texte sind müssen außerdem extrem alt sein. ich kenn sie nämlich nich mal. Jung und dumm ist das sprichwort



"Schlampen dies mit jedem treiben" sind keine Frauen?
Im Übrigen nehme ich das nicht zu ernst, denn das ist durchaus ein sehr ernstes Thema. Jeder kann damit argumentieren, er meine das ja nicht so, aber das ändert nichts an der Aussage die transportiert wird. In diesem Fall eben "Frau = wertlos". 

--------------

Was hälst du von folgender Aussage:
Ich schlitze alle Hip Hopper langsam auf und streue Salz in ihre Wunden. Danach foltere ich sie weiter langsam und qualvoll mit einem Schlachtermesser und lasse sie letztendlich verbluten wobei ich sie weiterhin aufs übelste beschimpfe.

Diese Gewaltphantasie rechtfertige ich nun damit, dass es ja schließlich nicht für echte Menschen gilt sondern nur fü Hip Hopper.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit rüberbringen will. Im Übrigen will ich gar nicht versuchen dir den Gefallen an Hip Hop auszureden, es wäre nur wünschenswert, du würdest die Dinge mehr reflektieren.


//edit: Ich finde es außerdem beindruckend, dass du dich auf eine Argumentation einlässt die nicht sofort in Beschimpfungen ausartet, das rechne ich dir hoch an. Scheint nämlich im Bezug auf solche Themen nicht normal zu sein.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> "Schlampen dies mit jedem treiben" sind keine Frauen?
> Im Übrigen nehme ich das nicht zu ernst, denn das ist durchaus ein sehr ernstes Thema. Jeder kann damit argumentieren, er meine das ja nicht so, aber das ändert nichts an der Aussage die transportiert wird. In diesem Fall eben "Frau = wertlos".
> 
> --------------
> ...




jetz noch einmal: das soll nur spaß sein und entertainen. wenn ein rocker so einen track machen würde mit hip-hopper aufschlitzen etc. dann würde ich das auch witzig finden, weil man das nicht ernst nehmen kann und sollte. ohne witz ich würds witzig finden. du etwa nicht??


----------



## Cancery (28. Oktober 2007)

Also an Musik höre ich ja eigentlich fast!!! alles. Deshalb natürlich auch ein paar Rap oder HipHop (wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied) Songs. Teilweise weil mir die message oder der beat gefällt...oder sie einfach nur lustig sind ^^. 

Was ich dann aber überhaupt nicht leiden kann ist dieser "Gangster Rap" (wenn das das richtige Genre ist).
Korriegiert mich wenn ich mich irre aber eigentlich jeder dieser Songs ist doch Inhaltlich gleich. Gibt es da irgend eine Strichliste zum abhaken die Jeder Raper benutzt?

"Mein Rap-Song"
>>>Kern Aussagen<<<

- Ich bin der Beste
- Alle anderen = doof
- Reichtum beschreiben (Autos, Goldketten etc.)
- Sexuelle Aktivität beschreiben (yeah Bitches)
- min. 65 mal das Wort "Bitch" einbringen
- min. 76 mal die Wörter homo/schwuchtel einbringen

Oder so ähnlich...

Im großen und ganzen stört mich an dem ganzen Rap-Hip Hop Genre das der...Fame, Stile...Ruf...(wie auch immer) des Rapers beinahe schon wichtiger sind als das er anständige Songs zusammen basteln kann.

naja...so far


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

> jetz noch einmal: das soll nur spaß sein und entertainen. wenn ein rocker so einen track machen würde mit hip-hopper aufschlitzen etc. dann würde ich das auch witzig finden, weil man das nicht ernst nehmen kann und sollte. ohne witz ich würds witzig finden. du etwa nicht??


Nein.
Das schlimme ist ja, dass viel zu viele solche Aussagen für bare Münze nehmen und auch so "cool" sein wollen. Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet sich die Problematik beim Metal schon allein dadurch, dass die Zielgruppe eine ganz andere ist.
Es gibt nunmal recht wenige die Death/Black Metal hören (wo die Themen größtenteils noch viel derber sind) und in eine Altersklasse unter 14 eingeordnet werden können. Bei den von dir gennanten Interpreten ist das aber leider so... 
Solche Texte gehören defintiv nicht in Kinderhand, da von diesen nicht mit dem nötigen Abstand damit umgegangen wird. Du kannst es als Spass sehen, ein 12 Jähriger glaubt aber fest daran, dass wenn die Großen das so sagen, das auch so sein muss.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

[/b] Hey Goldenboy1989 danke big thx für den Link, hab selten so ein guten Track gehört. Video ist auch recht gut gemacht. Echt man, ich bin hier schon so lange registriert, aber noch nie ist mir so ein gutes thema in die finger gekommen bitte mehr davon. *

ok : )*


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

@Unreal: Witzbold, du bist seit 24 Minuten gereggt...


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Nein.
> Das schlimme ist ja, dass viel zu viele solche Aussagen für bare Münze nehmen und auch so "cool" sein wollen. Meiner Meinung nach unterscheidet sich die Problematik beim Metal schon allein dadurch, dass die Zielgruppe eine ganz andere ist.
> Es gibt nunmal recht wenige die Death/Black Metal hören (wo die Themen größtenteils noch viel derber sind) und in eine Altersklasse unter 14 eingeordnet werden können. Bei den von dir gennanten Interpreten ist das aber leider so...
> Solche Texte gehören defintiv nicht in Kinderhand, da von diesen nicht mit dem nötigen Abstand damit umgegangen wird. Du kannst es als Spass sehen, ein 12 Jähriger glaubt aber fest daran, dass wenn die Großen das so sagen, das auch so sein muss.




seit wann geht es denn hier jetz um die zielgruppe der musik? wenn dumme wannabe kids sich hiphop geben und sich dann cool fühlen und auf asozial machen und die texte ernst nehmen ist das nicht das problem der musikrichtung (meiner meinung nach). Dafür, dass die Kinder das nciht ernst nehmen und lernen damit umzugehn ist Aufgabe der Eltern. iss ja das gleiche wie bei "Killer"-Spielen

Hörst du HipHop nich weil du dich sonst schämen müsstet, weil so viele kids das hören?
Es gibt außerdem noch genug normale ältere menschen, die wissen wie man diese texte zu verstehn hat. [Wie z.B. mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

].


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> @Unreal: Witzbold, du bist seit 24 Minuten gereggt...



schön, dass du das erkannt hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich höre gerne Hip Hop, allerdings eher die von mir gennanten Interpreten. Ich fahre mich auch ungern auf eine Musikrichtung fest.
Warum soll es nicht um die Zielgruppe gehen, wenn es ganz allgemein um Hip Hop geht? Die Zielgruppe ist doch durchaus bedeutend.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

Go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K  go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K go uNrEaL2K


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Also an Musik höre ich ja eigentlich fast!!! alles. Deshalb natürlich auch ein paar Rap oder HipHop (wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied) Songs. Teilweise weil mir die message oder der beat gefällt...oder sie einfach nur lustig sind ^^.
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Schön das zu hören und du nicht wegen vorurteilen nicht eine bestimmte musikrichtung hörst wie zb. hiphop
> würde das mal mehr leute machen würde sie sehen dass auch sinnvolle texte im hiphop existieren. das soll nciht heißen, dass die anderen battle und punchline tracks schlecht sind. Stichwort guter beat: geht mir auch manchmal so, und dafür hasse ich mich. eigentlich kann der text dann auch scheiße sein , aber der beat rückt wieder zurecht hehe. gefällt mir irgendwie nich aber kann mal wohl nichts machen...
> ...


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Ich höre gerne Hip Hop, allerdings eher die von mir gennanten Interpreten. Ich fahre mich auch ungern auf eine Musikrichtung fest.
> Warum soll es nicht um die Zielgruppe gehen, wenn es ganz allgemein um Hip Hop geht? Die Zielgruppe ist doch durchaus bedeutend.




ich finde dasses hier um die musik gehen sollte und nicht um die zielgruppe, die dann gleich wieder so dargestellt wird, dass nur kiddies das hörn.

Bei jeder sache gibt es bestimtme menschen, die damit nicht umgehen können.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

is doch kompletter schwachsinn. das ist kein hip hop sondern billiges rumgeblärre mit ner musicmaker 2000 beat-untermalung.


der deutsche " gangzter-rap" ist somit das aller kuhlste was es gibt ,mindestens genauso kuhl wie dosenpfand, kalte lasagne oder n´ beinbruch am ersten ferientag.

mein gott wer von denen schon alles vorhatte meine mama zu "vögeln" (welche bei leibe keine schönheit ist)
oder mich schon in den popo gef...t hat...

naja. gut. sowas solls ja geben.

egal, hab schon an vielen orten gelebt, und dabei gemerkt: "deutschland is nix ghetto!"

das man darüber froh sein sollte ist manchen anscheinend noch nicht aufgefallen/ klar.


es gab und gibt guten hip-hop und guten rap, ich denke da an kool keith, jurassic 5, public enemy, mixtapes von und mit Afrika Bambaataa, mobb deep, run d.m.c. oder black sheep.

es ist nur schade das man auf so viele deutsche "flears" "bushidos" oder "massives" trifft, die überall an den bushaltestellen rumhängen, ihre gefälschten gucci, dolce und gabana oder armani klamotten anhaben, sich mehr als gründlich mit jean-paule gaultier einfeuchten und mit handy-speakern ihre gangzter-musik hören.

alles in allem ist das absolut traurig und ganz weit von dem ersehnten "ich bin mafia" image entfernt.
aber was soll man tun.. fi--t ruhig weiter unsere mamas und unsere popos, ihr seid schon n verdammt harter haufen!



in diesem sinne und mit schönen grüßen an alle gleichdenkenden
thronti


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> is doch kompletter schwachsinn. das ist kein hip hop sondern billiges rumgeblärre mit ner musicmaker 2000 beat-untermalung.
> der deutsche " gangzter-rap" ist somit das aller kuhlste was es gibt ,mindestens genauso kuhl wie dosenpfand, kalte lasagne oder n´ beinbruch am ersten ferientag.
> 
> mein gott wer von denen schon alles vorhatte meine mama zu "vögeln" (welche bei leibe keine schönheit ist)
> ...




Junge komm mal klar. Hör erst ma auf zu haten und gehen objektiv an die sache heran und urteile nicht über dinge, über die du keine ahnung hast.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

@ uNrEaL2K :


haben wir jetzt " beef " ???


----------



## WarSquirrel (28. Oktober 2007)

Objektiv ranzugehen ist ja nicht gewünscht Unreal...

Ich stelle keine Musikrichtung als kiddiprädesteniert dar, aber es ist doch nunmal so, dass viele der Jüngeren auf "Ghetto-Hip-Hop" stehen. Also trifft doch mein Argument zu.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> is doch kompletter schwachsinn. das ist kein hip hop sondern billiges rumgeblärre mit ner musicmaker 2000 beat-untermalung.
> der deutsche " gangzter-rap" ist somit das aller kuhlste was es gibt ,mindestens genauso kuhl wie dosenpfand, kalte lasagne oder n´ beinbruch am ersten ferientag.
> 
> mein gott wer von denen schon alles vorhatte meine mama zu "vögeln" (welche bei leibe keine schönheit ist)
> ...



/signed.

Du hast vollkommen recht. Da nervt einfach, diese Möchtegernwaschlappen mit ihren Handys und dann ganz laut aufdrehen.



uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Junge komm mal klar. Hör erst ma auf zu haten und gehen objektiv an die sache heran und urteile nicht über dinge, über die du keine ahnung hast.



Er hat Ahnung davon, weil das einfach die Wahrheit und Alltäglichkeit ist.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> @ uNrEaL2K :
> haben wir jetzt " beef " ???



Leute, die keine Ahnung haben und nur schwachsinn von sich geben sind nicht ernst zu nehmen. Von daher können wir uns jetz gerne sinnlos beschimpfen falls du das so gut findest.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

WarSquirrel schrieb:


> Objektiv ranzugehen ist ja nicht gewünscht Unreal...
> 
> Ich stelle keine Musikrichtung als kiddiprädesteniert dar, aber es ist doch nunmal so, dass viele der Jüngeren auf "Ghetto-Hip-Hop" stehen. Also trifft doch mein Argument zu.



Klar hast du recht, aber warum sollte man das als Argument gegen Hip-Hop oder eher Rap verwenden? Ich mein in erster Linie sollte doch die Musik zählen oder etwa nicht.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> /signed.
> 
> Du hast vollkommen recht. Da nervt einfach, diese Möchtegernwaschlappen mit ihren Handys und dann ganz laut aufdrehen.
> Er hat Ahnung davon, weil das einfach die Wahrheit und Alltäglichkeit ist.



Fühlt du dich nun bestätigt oder was. Einem recht zu geben, dessen "Argumentation" nur aus Lügen und Vermutungen besteht, ist nicht gerade angebracht, wenn man eine ordentlich diskussion führen will.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann nur nochmal auf LittleFays Bild verweisen. Dieses "Ich-bin-der-Beste-und-du-hast-hier-nix-zu-sagen-weil-ich-euch-eh-alle-*****" kotzt mich persönlich total an.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal auf LittleFays Bild verweisen. Dieses "Ich-bin-der-Beste-und-du-hast-hier-nix-zu-sagen-weil-ich-euch-eh-alle-*****" kotzt mich persönlich total an.




ok wenn dich nur das ankotzt ist es ja ok. Jeder hat einen anderen geschmack, aber das bild kannst echt ner ameise zum spielen geben. Da wäre es genauso sinnvoll wie hier aufgehoben.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

> Ich kann nur nochmal auf LittleFays Bild verweisen. Dieses "Ich-bin-der-Beste-und-du-hast-hier-nix-zu-sagen-weil-ich-euch-eh-alle-*****" kotzt mich persönlich total an.




/signed mich auch.



@uNrEaL2K :
ich glaub ich kenn mich schon etwas mit musik aus... auch mit hip-hop. old school /true hat wegen interesse an bambaataa schon dazugehört 


man aber müssen wir uns jezz nich batteln? wegen dem beef-- du weisst?


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> ok wenn dich nur das ankotzt ist es ja ok. Jeder hat einen anderen geschmack, aber das bild kannst echt ner ameise zum spielen geben. Da wäre es genauso sinnvoll wie hier aufgehoben.



Würden sich aber Hopper nicht so verhalten würde ich besser mit diesen "Menschen" klar kommen.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> /signed mich auch.
> @uNrEaL2K :
> ich glaub ich kenn mich schon etwas mit musik aus... auch mit hip-hop. old school /true hat wegen interesse an bambaataa schon dazugehört
> man aber müssen wir uns jezz nich batteln? wegen dem beef-- du weisst?



Pass jetz genau auf! Ist Die letzte Zeile jetz 100% ernst gemeint?


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Würden sich aber Hopper nicht so verhalten würde ich besser mit diesen "Menschen" klar kommen.




""Menschen"" bleib doch mal sachlich eyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> ""Menschen"" bleib doch mal sachlich eyyy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/ironie

Jawohl Mister Doppelposter!!!

/ironie


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Kann hier nichmal einer, der hiphop nich gut findet wenigstens mal zugeben was für geile vergleiche kollegah bringt? 


Oder sind die etwa auch auf dem Level wie der Beat der so kling wie vom musicmaker2000 rofl (und das noch jemand sowas signed)


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

@ doppel-poster 500:

tut schon weh wenn man sich in den spott-posts der anderen wiederkennt...
muss n dummes gefühl sein...

nochn tipp:

vorher überlegen was man schreibt, dann muss man nicht immer mehrere posts untereinander reihen.

oder nutze die tolle 

"editieren" -funktion.

ach und ja: kauf dir man nen ironie-schalter. bau ihn dir hinter die ohren, das wirkt wunder^^


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> @ doppel-poster 500:
> 
> tut schon weh wenn man sich in den spott-posts der anderen wiederkennt...
> muss n dummes gefühl sein...
> ...



hättest du dich nicht schon vorhin als gansterrap-hater geoutet würde man glatt meinen du wärst ein hörer davon


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> hättest du dich nicht schon vorhin als gansterrap-hater geoutet würde man glatt meinen du wärst ein hörer davon



Wieso das denn? O.o


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung.. aber er wird es uns sicherlich ausführlich erklären..


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? O.o



weil er mir dinge unterstellt! Das ist dummheit, also ist er genauso dumm wie die hiphopper die du so hasst.

er könne wir mal wieder mit dem schice hier aufhören und mit meiner frage weiter machen, die zuletzt mit dem eigentlichen thema zu tun hatte?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube ihr habt keine Argumente mehr


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr habt keine Argumente mehr



Allein das Verhalten von Hoppern ist das Schlimmste. Die Texte...muss man sowas hören? Ok...Metal oder andere Texte haben vielleicht auch mal die ein oder andere...unschöne Stelle...aber bitte nicht wie Hiphop die nur mit Beleidigungen rumschmeisen...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Allein das Verhalten von Hoppern ist das Schlimmste. Die Texte...muss man sowas hören? Ok...Metal oder andere Texte haben vielleicht auch mal die ein oder andere...unschöne Stelle...aber bitte nicht wie Hiphop die nur mit Beleidigungen rumschmeisen...




bitte nicht blint irgent etwas hin schreiben  das hatten wir nämlich schon


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> bitte nicht blint irgent etwas hin schreiben  das hatten wir nämlich schon



lern mal deutsch, aber du hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> bitte nicht blint irgent etwas hin schreiben  das hatten wir nämlich schon



Mehr gibts da auch nciht zu sagen. Wäre das nicht so würde ich mit Hoppern ganz gut zurecht kommenund vielleicht selber Hiphop hören..aber die Texte nerven halt.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

hab gehört die qualität von overdriv ist nich grad die beste.

Geht mal auf www.selfmade-records.de/index.php
                   Unter Media - Videos gibts super quali

Dort gibts außderm noch andere videos. Alles top. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

habe nich gesagt das ich hip-hop hasse... wie gesagt, kool keith, mobb.. alles noch mitbekommen, höre ich heute noch gelegentlich..  (jezz bitte nich erst googlen um mitreden zu können..)

aber ich nenne euren golkettenjungen und die ganze german-gangzta sippe nur eins:
billig, traurig, lächerlich.

leider muss ich dazu sagen das das veralten auf manch einen darauf schließen lässt das er sich peinlich berrührt vorkommt


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mehr gibts da auch nciht zu sagen. Wäre das nicht so würde ich mit Hoppern ganz gut zurecht kommenund vielleicht selber Hiphop hören..aber die Texte nerven halt.




Man willst du einfach nicht begreifen das er dir, wie ich vorhin, sagen will, dass es auch anderes mit aussage gibt als nur battletracks oder ignorierst du das absichtlich? 

Bis jetz hat keiner dazu etwas gesagt. Immer schön schlechtreden und ja nicht auf die anderen hören, er könnte ja recht haben ..


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> hab gehört die qualität von overdriv ist nich grad die beste.
> 
> Geht mal auf www.selfmade-records.de/index.php
> Unter Media - Videos gibts super quali



ja stimmt danke man


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> habe nich gesagt das ich hip-hop hasse... wie gesagt, kool keith, mobb.. alles noch mitbekommen, höre ich heute noch gelegentlich..  (jezz bitte nich erst googlen um mitreden zu können..)
> 
> aber ich nenne euren golkettenjungen und die ganze german-gangzta sippe nur eins:
> billig, traurig, lächerlich.
> ...




ich werde schon nichts zu den genannten künstlern sagen, selbst wenn ich mal kurz dazu googln würde. Da würde ich mich ja genauso blöde anstellen wie manch einer hier.


"aber ich nenne euren golkettenjungen und die ganze german-gangzta sippe nur eins:
billig, traurig, lächerlich." Schön wenn du das so siehst. Dann hast du hier auch nix weiter verloren. Danke für den sinnlosen müll den du hier gepostet hast.

Und warum sollte ich mir peinlich berührt vorkommen? weil ich meinen standpunkt mit argumenten vertrete wie sonst keiner hier? das soll mich peinlich berühren? ich bitte dich. Ich sollte das eher von dir behaupten.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> ich werde schon nichts zu den genannten künstlern sagen, selbst wenn ich mal kurz dazu googln würde. Da würde ich mich ja genauso blöde anstellen wie manch einer hier.
> "aber ich nenne euren golkettenjungen und die ganze german-gangzta sippe nur eins:
> billig, traurig, lächerlich." Schön wenn du das so siehst. Dann hast du hier auch nix weiter verloren. Danke für den sinnlosen müll den du hier gepostet hast.
> 
> Und warum sollte ich mir peinlich berührt vorkommen? weil ich meinen standpunkt mit argumenten vertrete wie sonst keiner hier? das soll mich peinlich berühren? ich bitte dich. Ich sollte das eher von dir behaupten.



uhhhhhhhhhhhhh  das ist hart aber gerecht   hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

naja wenn man auf "battle-rap"steht könnte man auf deutsch auch mc rene hören... heut nichmehr das was mal ging aber sicherlich einer der besten battle mcs der 90er (zumindest in der übertage szene)... und das nicht nur mit pop-f.ck-tracks..


----------



## Isegrim (28. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Kann hier nichmal einer, der hiphop nich gut findet wenigstens mal zugeben was für geile vergleiche kollegah bringt?
> Oder sind die etwa auch auf dem Level wie der Beat der so kling wie vom musicmaker2000 rofl (und das noch jemand sowas signed)



Okay, mir persönlich gefällt der meiste Hiphop nicht, jedenfalls nicht der ganze Gangsterkram.
Fix den Text gesucht und zum Vid gelesen. Ein paar Stellen:



> deine Gang läuft wie ein Wasserhahn
> 
> sieh der Rest ist wie das Z - buchstäblich das Allerletzte
> 
> ...



Zugegeben, besser als ich erwartet hatte. Das Schema ist allerdings oft das selbe. Er nimmt ein sprachliches Bild und entzieht ihm seine übertragene Bedeutung, er nimmt es wortwörtlich wie Till Eulenspiegel, z.B. wird 'auftauchen' nicht als 'erscheinen' benutzt sondern eben als 'aus dem Wasser aufsteigen'.
Oder er überträgt ein sprachliches Bild in ein anderes: 'krumme Dinger' steht einmal für 'kriminelle Geschäfte', einmal für 'schiefe Nase', 'am Laufen' einmal für 'unterhalten' und ein andernmal für 'Austreten von Nasensekret'.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Okay, mir persönlich gefällt der meiste Hiphop nicht, jedenfalls nicht der ganze Gangsterkram.
> Fix den Text gesucht und zum Vid gelesen. Ein paar Stellen:
> Zugegeben, besser als ich erwartet hatte. Das Schema ist allerdings oft das selbe. Er nimmt ein sprachliches Bild und entzieht ihm seine übertragene Bedeutung, er nimmt es wortwörtlich wie Till Eulenspiegel, z.B. wird 'auftauchen' nicht als 'erscheinen' benutzt sondern eben als 'aus dem Wasser aufsteigen'.
> Oder er überträgt ein sprachliches Bild in ein anderes: 'krumme Dinger' steht einmal für 'kriminelle Geschäfte', einmal für 'schiefe Nase', 'am Laufen' einmal für 'unterhalten' und ein andernmal für 'Austreten von Nasensekret'.



Mal davon abgesehn, dass nur wahrscheinlich gerade mal die hälfte der ausgesprochen geilen punchlines rausgesucht hast (es gibt noch viele mehr ) , hast du gut erkannt um was es in so einem track geht. Punchlines.
Diese verpackt mit dem bosshaften image ergibt ein sehr stimmiges bild. Solche geilen Vergleiche sucht man bei vielen anderen Deutsch-Rappern vergeblich, aber das ist vielen hier eh nicht aufgefallen, denen hätte man einen 5 Jährigen hersetzen können, die hätten das genauso "gut" gefunden.

Das Schema ist in der Tat oft das selbe, aber es wird nicht langweilig. Für mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

na dann. kennt man ja auch von den menschen die dsds schaun.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> na dann. kennt man ja auch von den menschen die dsds schaun.



man hau doch einfach ab. so etwas belangloses konnte ja höchstens von dir kommen.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

mmmh..weisste was im topic steht?


http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831


--------------------
KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE




eigentlich steht da nichts.. ausser ein link. es wird somit den lesenden selbst überlassen welchen denkanschwung  ihnen der thread gibt.

nun das war meiner.. trollen? niemaaaaaaaaals   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> mmmh..weisste was im topic steht?
> http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831
> --------------------
> KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE
> ...




ja ich wollte  das ihr sowie der unreal2k euch bedankt aber neeeeeeee ich musste die ganze zeit hören wie schlecht hip hop sei


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> mmmh..weisste was im topic steht?
> http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831
> --------------------
> KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE
> ...



gefällt mir was du hier sagst


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

ganz ehrlich? 

saß vorm rechner und dachte das wäre ne hip-hop-parodie.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> 
> saß vorm rechner und dachte das wäre ne hip-hop-parodie.



ja ehrlich. wenn du auch so überlegt auf eingentliche thema, welches der threadsteller hier vorgesehen hatte,  eingehen würdest müsste ich dich glatt heiraten.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_RP5lrb1vI

Hier Leutz, mal kein "sinnloser" Track.

Vielleicht merken jetz auch welche dasses auch was anderes im Hip-Hop gibt.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

nochmal, du hast es nicht verstanden:

der threadsteller hat KEIN thema gestellt.. er hat einen link gepostet. 

das is etwas völlig anderes. bleibt dieser unkommentiert kann man nicht von einer themen-vorgabe sprechen.
ausser natürlich du besitzt psi-kräfte und konntest seine gedanken lesen.

aber an solche dinge glaube ich nicht.. 
nun ja..


musst zugeben das ich recht hab oder? ui ui ..


achso, gz zur ca. 5 doppelpost !


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> nochmal, du hast es nicht verstanden:
> 
> der threadsteller hat KEIN thema gestellt.. er hat einen link gepostet.
> 
> ...



Ok mal in umgekehrter Reihenfolge:

Danke, mach ich doch gerne wenn ich Glückwünsche bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yoa solltest du aber , weil ich halt einfach so gewusst habe.

Jezt frägst du dich doch nicht wirklich wieso oder?
Falls doch: Ich glaube wenn jemand hier so einen Link postet sollte es schon im den Inhalt , welcher sich hinter dem Link verbirgt gehen oder etwa nicht?

Außerdem ist mir dieser Goldenboy1989 kein unbekannter. Ich kenne ihn flüchtig, daher kann ich sagen, dass ich es einfach so wusste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Musst zugeben dass ich recht habe oder) tZZZZZZZZ, zeigt mal wieder, dass du hier der typ ist, der sich hier bestätigt fühlen will.
ui ui ui ui ... dickes eigentor ui ui ui ..,,


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

ne aber es gefällt mir schon dich n bisschen vorzuführen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (28. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ne aber es gefällt mir schon dich n bisschen vorzuführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da hört der schlauer ab sofort eben auf . By


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (28. Oktober 2007)

ich habe mir sehr belustig dass hier alles durch gelesen und finde es schade dass ihr nicht mehr schreibt.

naja

also so zum thema: er hat ja nur das video gepostet und ich habe es mir angeguckt und dachte allerdings auch erst dass es eine parodie sei, sehr belustigend


----------



## Eisfieber (29. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> /signed.
> 
> Deshalb mag ich kein HipHop...
> 
> ...




ich au nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (29. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> da haben wir das problem, dass du das als nicht hip-hopper viel zu ernst nimmst . es soll einfach nur entertainen und mit diesen frauen die gerne in den texten "geschlagen" werden sind nicht die "echten" frauen gemeint sondern nur die schlampen dies mit jedem treiben.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir platzt gleich die Hutschnur. Junge, lern mal ein wenig, dein Gehirn einzusetzen. KEINE, ich wiederhole, KEINE Frau sollte geschlagen werden (das gilt für Menschen allgemein). Und du findest, dass das ENTERTAINMENT ist? Alter Falter... Wo ist denn da die Hemmschwelle? Du findest das lustig und sagst "die wollen nur entertainen", der nächste Depp um die Ecke nimmt das aber für bare Münze und setzt den Müll um.
Was soll an solchen Texten denn bitte Entertainment sein? Überleg doch mal...
Einen Sido finde ich zwar auch absolut spackig und hohl, wenn er in seinen Songs erzählt, er ist der geilste und kriegt jede und so ein Zeug... Ich mag es nicht hören, kann dem nichts abgewinnen, aber ich toleriere es. Aber Texte, in denen suggeriert wird, dass es in Ordnung ist, Frauen zu verprügeln und andere schlimme Dinge, das soll LUSTIG sein? Mal im Ernst, in eurer Erziehung muss irgendwas falsch gelaufen sein, dass ihr euch an so etwas aufgeilt.
Gewalt ist einfach das Letzte. Und Songs toll zu finden, die eben das Gegenteil suggerieren und Gewalt verharmlosen, sind dies ebenso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wo das alles noch hinführen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (29. Oktober 2007)

Da hat sich wohl jemand im Falschen Forum Angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Hip-hop sachen sind glaube ich in Buffed am falschen Platz,da der groß Teil ja was anderes hört usw und is ja eigentlich auch ein Rollenspiel Forum....naja hir bist du glaube ich besseraufgehoben Goldboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
http://www.hiphop.de/magazin/hiphop-rap-graffiti.cfm
Ps: sind auch ein Parr Kohlegan(oder wie der spinner heißt : D ) Fan blogs


Alles andere führt ja eh nur zum rummgeflame der Hip-hop hasser!


----------



## WarSquirrel (29. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mir platzt gleich die Hutschnur. Junge, lern mal ein wenig, dein Gehirn einzusetzen. KEINE, ich wiederhole, KEINE Frau sollte geschlagen werden (das gilt für Menschen allgemein). Und du findest, dass das ENTERTAINMENT ist? Alter Falter... Wo ist denn da die Hemmschwelle? Du findest das lustig und sagst "die wollen nur entertainen", der nächste Depp um die Ecke nimmt das aber für bare Münze und setzt den Müll um.
> ...



Danke... ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige hier der damit Probleme hat!


----------



## Ninjafutzi (29. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mir platzt gleich die Hutschnur. Junge, lern mal ein wenig, dein Gehirn einzusetzen. KEINE, ich wiederhole, KEINE Frau sollte geschlagen werden (das gilt für Menschen allgemein). Und du findest, dass das ENTERTAINMENT ist? Alter Falter... Wo ist denn da die Hemmschwelle? Du findest das lustig und sagst "die wollen nur entertainen", der nächste Depp um die Ecke nimmt das aber für bare Münze und setzt den Müll um.
> ...


/signed

@topic:
Qualitativ hochwertig und lyrisch sehr anspruchsvoll *Hust* Wer findet die Ironie?

So far... Ninjafutzi


----------



## uNrEaL2K (29. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mir platzt gleich die Hutschnur. Junge, lern mal ein wenig, dein Gehirn einzusetzen. KEINE, ich wiederhole, KEINE Frau sollte geschlagen werden (das gilt für Menschen allgemein). Und du findest, dass das ENTERTAINMENT ist? Alter Falter... Wo ist denn da die Hemmschwelle? Du findest das lustig und sagst "die wollen nur entertainen", der nächste Depp um die Ecke nimmt das aber für bare Münze und setzt den Müll um.
> ...



Wird durch ein Lied eine Frau geschlagen ? ? ? ?

Wenn das ein geistig zurückgebliebener durch die Tracks nachmacht ist das wieder ein anderes Problem. 

Von aufgeilen hat hier keiner was gesagt. Wenn das tatsächlich jemand machen würde währe das schon schwer krank.

Zockst du eigentlich WoW oder irgendein Spiel oder schaust du dir Action-Filme an?? Da müsstest du ja als vollblut Pazifist tot umfallen vor Schock..

------------
Ninjafutzi:
/signed

@topic:
Qualitativ hochwertig und lyrisch sehr anspruchsvoll *Hust* Wer findet die Ironie?

So far... Ninjafutzi
-----------

zur Qualtität: Wie immer geschmacksache
Lyrisch anspruchsvoll: Muss wirklich alles was man sich anhört so anspruchsvoll sein, damit es einem gefällt?


----------



## AhLuuum (29. Oktober 2007)

> Lyrisch anspruchsvoll: Muss wirklich alles was man sich anhört so anspruchsvoll sein, damit es einem gefällt?



Sollte nicht jeder Text wenigstens ein gewisses Grundniveau haben? Und dazu zählen KEINE Menschenverachtenden Texte.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Man willst du einfach nicht begreifen das er dir, wie ich vorhin, sagen will, dass es auch anderes mit aussage gibt als nur battletracks oder ignorierst du das absichtlich?
> 
> Bis jetz hat keiner dazu etwas gesagt. Immer schön schlechtreden und ja nicht auf die anderen hören, er könnte ja recht haben ..



1. Schule FTW!!! Da lernt man was...



AhLuuum schrieb:


> Sollte nicht jeder Text wenigstens ein gewisses Grundniveau haben? Und dazu zählen KEINE Menschenverachtenden Texte.



/signed...

Viele HipHop Texte sind einfach zu menschenverachten. "Ich **** deine Mutter" usw. Was soll daran toll sein?! Nenn mir *einen Grund...nur EINEN!!!*


----------



## Thront (29. Oktober 2007)

gewalt wird leider absolut zum trend / image. 
ist ein sehr trauriges image.

ich glaube aber das es viele leute gibt die sich auf grund von innerer leere oder dem erkennen eigener talentlosigkeit mit dem simpelsten gefühl von macht ausseinander setzen müssen:
gewalt

andere verprügeln / lieder anhören in denen gangster reime darüber schreiben wie sie andere verprügeln, in den popo pimpern oder ihre frauen niederhauen usw.

naja aber jeder trend ist doch mal vorbei..

erst kamen tamagotchis, pokemon, dann digimon, dann kam das komische zeug mit den kreiseln, dann yu-gi-oh und jetzt... nun jetzt ist es halt deutscher gangster-rap.





ps: nichts gegen tamagotchis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> gewalt wird leider absolut zum trend / image.
> ist ein sehr trauriges image.
> 
> ich glaube aber das es viele leute gibt die sich auf grund von innerer leere oder dem erkennen eigener talentlosigkeit mit dem simpelsten gefühl von macht ausseinander setzen müssen:
> ...



Das ist echt arm. Gewalt als Trend...aber wo du Recht hast hast du Recht...

&#8364;dit: Hier mal ein Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIotT91dR6o, den mir Luckhunter geschickt hat...sehr geile HipHop Parodie...


----------



## Thront (29. Oktober 2007)

> €dit: Hier mal ein Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIotT91dR6o, den mir Luckhunter geschickt hat...sehr geile HipHop Parodie...




genial..   danke für den link^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (29. Oktober 2007)

Um eines vorwegzunehmen: Hip-Hop ist nicht meine Musikrichtung. Ich habe Respekt vor Menschen die intelligenten Rap hören, mit intelligenten Texten, aber gelegentlich gehts ja nur um eines: Gewalt, Vergewaltigung, etc..

Der Text vom Song aus dem Eingangspost fällt sicherlich nicht in diese Kategorie. Der Text ist banal und dämlich, aber doch nicht gewalttätig.

Und sucht nicht immer die ganzen gewalttätigen Sachen im HipHop. Ich höre selbst eigentlich nur Heavy Metal, und viele Unterarten die dazu gehören. Was glaubt ihr, was los wäre, wenn man die Texte von Manowar auf deutsch übersetzen würde, und in der Tagesschau vorlesen würde? Da gehts doch auch größtenteils ums (Ab-)schlachten, übertriebenen Partriotismus, etc..

Aber trotzdem ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm, wie so mancher deutsche Gangstah-Rap. Die Ausdrucksweise ist sehr blumig (im übertragenen Sinne) und stark an gängige Bilder der Wikinger-/Normannensagen angelehnt.

Unterm Strich ist es für mich eine Sache des Betrachters, sich seine Meinung dazu zu bilden. Man sollte die ganze Szene nicht verurteilen, weil einige "Künstler" (Wenn man das so nennen darf) sich mit plumpen Texten über Gewalt definieren. Es gibt auch gute Künstler aus dem Hip-Hop-Genre. Genauso wie es Metal-Bands mit dämlichen Texten gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just My 2 Cents..


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Um eines vorwegzunehmen: Hip-Hop ist nicht meine Musikrichtung. Ich habe Respekt vor Menschen die intelligenten Rap hören, mit intelligenten Texten, aber gelegentlich gehts ja nur um eines: Gewalt, Vergewaltigung, etc..
> 
> Der Text vom Song aus dem Eingangspost fällt sicherlich nicht in diese Kategorie. Der Text ist banal und dämlich, aber doch nicht gewalttätig.
> 
> ...



Jap. Da hast du schon recht. Z.B.: Fanta 4 oder Fettes Brod fallen für mich in die Kategorie "intelligenten Rap"...aber es halt dieser Ganstarap aus Deutschland, mit dem heute zu viele Kinder aufwachsen und somit gewaltätig werden. Das kann man sehr schön an meiner Schule sehen. Die 5er werden immer gewaltätiger und respektloser den 10er (mir) gegenüber...und das sind meistens die, die mit ihren Handys rumlaufen und voll aufdrehen...


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt intelligenten Rap aber auch bekloppten wie dieser Goldketten Psycho oO Ne echt man, wie kann man n ellenlanges Lied über seine Goldkette machen wir krass die ist und wie geil die glänzt, ich steh definitv auf Metal und nicht nur wegen der Musik, sondern auch wegen den "Hip Hop Szenengangster" ich kann diese Idioten nicht ausstehen die die Hosen am Hintern haben, als hätten sie sich in die Hosen gemacht und andauernd auf den Boden spucken und jedes 2. Wort entweder *****Sohn oder Ey deine alde ist ><Und jeden doof anpöbeln.

ich sag nur


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (29. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es gibt intelligenten Rap aber auch bekloppten wie dieser Goldketten Psycho oO Ne echt man, wie kann man n ellenlanges Lied über seine Goldkette machen wir krass die ist und wie geil die glänzt, ich steh definitv auf Metal und nicht nur wegen der Musik, sondern auch wegen den "Hip Hop Szenengangster" ich kann diese Idioten nicht ausstehen die die Hosen am Hintern haben, als hätten sie sich in die Hosen gemacht und andauernd auf den Boden spucken und jedes 2. Wort entweder *****Sohn oder Ey deine alde ist ><Und jeden doof anpöbeln.
> 
> ich sag nur




als metal Hörer  wirst du das niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Mahls veschtehen   das ist zur gut für euch eine andere Liga so zu sagen


hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Golgothar (29. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> als metal Hörer  wirst du das niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Mahls veschtehen   das ist zur gut für euch eine andere Liga so zu sagen
> hehehehehehehehe



Ja - sorry. Deine "Liga" versteht man wirklich nicht, weil sie anscheinend keine Rechtschreibung beherrscht.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es gibt intelligenten Rap aber auch bekloppten wie dieser Goldketten Psycho oO Ne echt man, wie kann man n ellenlanges Lied über seine Goldkette machen wir krass die ist und wie geil die glänzt, ich steh definitv auf Metal und nicht nur wegen der Musik, sondern auch wegen den "Hip Hop Szenengangster" ich kann diese Idioten nicht ausstehen die die Hosen am Hintern haben, als hätten sie sich in die Hosen gemacht und andauernd auf den Boden spucken und jedes 2. Wort entweder *****Sohn oder Ey deine alde ist ><Und jeden doof anpöbeln.
> 
> ich sag nur



Liebe dich für deine Meinung...bin nämlich der selben...wie man nur schwer erkennen konnte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Golgothar schrieb:


> Ja - sorry. Deine "Liga" versteht man wirklich nicht, weil sie anscheinend keine Rechtschreibung beherrscht.



Pwned!!!


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (29. Oktober 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahaha


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahaha



Zeigt mal wieder die Intelligenz eines kleines 12-jährigen Möchtegerngangstahiphoppers... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (29. Oktober 2007)

[Hook]
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; sie ist immer frisch poliert
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; sie zeigt dem Betrachter an
Kollegah ist wie Adam &#8211; ein gemachter Mann.
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; sie ist immer frisch poliert
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren
Kuck auf die Goldkette &#8211; und während ihr zähneknirschend resigniert,
führe ich ein Übermenschendasein wie ein Regenschirm.

[Verse 1]
Ey es ist die Hustlerikone, Sternzeichen Digitalwaage.
Ihr labert von Kriminaltaten, aber tickt auf Minimalbasis.
Der meine Initialen tragende, glänzende Siegelring
sorgt in der Regel beim Betrachter für eine Gänsehaut wie Stephen King.
Jetzt kommt der Hustler an, Platz da Punk, deine Gang läuft wie ein Wasserhahn,
Penner besser renn davon, wenn der Rapperboss kommt, meine Kette zeigt dem Betrachter an
ey ich bin ein gemachter Mann wie Adam und schmucktechnisch der Allerbeste,
sieh der Rest ist wie das Z - buchstäblich das Allerletzte.
Früher war ich der Typ, der nachts zerstückelte Platten in Füchsen abpackt,
war lange Zeit stets mit einem Bein im Bau wie ein verkrüppelter Dachs.
Wurde leider Gottes irgendwann dann von den Bullen erwischt und danach vor Gericht geladen
Und hatte dann nicht mehr nur ne goldene Kette am Hals, sondern auch ein Gerichtsverfahren.
Doch egal ich bin back, du siehst mich im Club mit mehreren Ketten,
ich hab in der Hood währenddessen krumme Dinger laufen wie verschnupfte Märchenhexen.
Und deine Frau kehrt heute nicht heim wie das Rotkäppchen,
weil meine große Kette am Schein ist wie Koksreste.

[Hook]

[Verse 2]
Motherfucker kuck auf die goldene Kette, sie ist stets frisch geputzt und sauber,
sieh ich betrete den Club und tauch da mit Perlen auf wie ein Muscheltaucher.
Kuck, wie ich die Rapper schlage, kuck was ich für ne Kette trage,
deshalb jetzt mal ein Hoch auf mich als wär ich eine Wetterkarte
Ich habe schon damals als kleiner Racker den meisten Teil meiner Zeit verbracht mit
Scheine machen, aber das meiste davon wurde verspielt so wie kleine Katzen,
ich lenk den Benz Richtung Selfmade Studio, komme, chille, berappe die Beats,
trage Sonnenbrille und scheffel den Kies, bin von Bonzenviertel bis Ghetto beliebt.
Ey die Hustlerikone vom Selfmade-Label,
deine Leute sagen ich sei abgehoben so wie Geldbeträge,
denn ich führe statt mit Fachidioten nur noch Selbstgespräche.
Und sogar die arrogantesten von allen bitches werden in der Nähe vom Überboss zur Groupienutte,
denn Kollegah ist nun mal ein Bild von einem Mann wie ein van Gogh Selbstporträt.
Yeah&#8230; und egal ob auf Volksfesten, im Kindergarten oder auf Bolzplätzen
schon damals in den Kindesjahren konnte man Kollegah nie rumlaufen sehen ohne die Goldkette.
Deine Freunde sahen noch keinen Rapper so eine Kette tragen
und sind deshalb auf einmal so klein mit Hut wie der Sohn eines Mexikaners.      

yea


----------



## Mxx (29. Oktober 2007)

Diese Diskussion über Musikrichtung sind immer so Sinnlos!
Warum streiten sich immer alle über so ein "Scheiß" ?
Es ist doch völlig egal wer was hört, oder ?


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> [Hook]
> Kuck auf die Goldkette – sie ist immer frisch poliert
> Kuck auf die Goldkette – da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren
> Kuck auf die Goldkette – sie zeigt dem Betrachter an
> ...



Lass das Plx das ist 1. Spam (Wie der ganze Thread) Und 2. intressiert es wohl nicht alle und ich bin ma ehrlich und ja ich bin gefährlich( Dat war aus Sidos neuem Lied :ODas einzige das ich gut finde ) Ich bin sowat von froh net in deiner "Liga"(Vollkrasser Asdruck JUNGE)zu sein, sonst müsste ich mir jeden Tag ne Tüte übern Kopf ziehen wenn ich ausm Haus gehe und ich glaub ehrlich Metal hat mehr Niveau als Hip Hop die Singen wenigstens net über ****cken und so n schmarrn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (29. Oktober 2007)

Mxx schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion über Musikrichtung sind immer so Sinnlos!
> Warum streiten sich immer alle über so ein "Scheiß" ?
> Es ist doch völlig egal wer was hört, oder ?




ja stimmt ok sorry wenn ich jemanden beleidigt haben sollter mach was ihr wollt  bin raus


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Mxx schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion über Musikrichtung sind immer so Sinnlos!
> Warum streiten sich immer alle über so ein "Scheiß" ?
> Es ist doch völlig egal wer was hört, oder ?



Sorry...aber ich muste einfach mal wieder meine Meinung über gangstas ablassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Oktober 2007)

Der Spam hier artet so langsam aus.
Achtet bitte ein bisschen darauf, was und wie ihr schreibt, um das Forum sauber zu halten, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (29. Oktober 2007)

der ganze thread ist ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielen dank für die unterhaltung zu später stunde.

um vielleicht noch ein wenig beitragen zu können:
stehe zu hiphop wie viele anderen hier. ich respektiere jede musikart wirklich jede (ja volksmusik auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber dieser gangsta-hiphop steht nunmal mittlerweile in den meisten fällen, für total verblödete pseudo kerlchen die mich an der bushalte stelle mit schlechter musik akkustisch foltern.

kleidungstechnisch ist es mir ziemlich egal wie jemand rumläuft (laufe auch ander's rum, als "normale" menschen). ich ziehe das an was mir gefällt, das können die von mir aus genauso machen.

nur wenn ich sehe das mich kleine 9t klässer versuchen, anzurempeln und zu beleidigen, könnt ich mich jedes mal wieder ins koma lachen. (gehe in die 12te)

dann kommt dann so en gespräch zustande:

er: ey hast du mich angemacht | alternativ: ey hast du en problem (ja eigentlich freundliche menschen, fragen immer ob man ein problem hat) (körperhaltung von ihm: brust raus, arme nach hinten und den ganzen hungerhaken körper mit luft aufpumpen)
ich: bleib einfach stehen und schau ihn mir mal an
er: wird langsam zappelig und fängt an mich zu beleidigen
er: deine mutter ist ne hure
ich: und? irgendwie muss sie ja geld verdienen
er: wird langsam ungeduldig warum seine beleidigung nicht zieht. dann kommt sowas: EY ICH HAB HURENSOHN GESAGT!!!11
ich: einfach lachen und weggehen und hinter sich hören wie sie einem beleidigen.

alternatives ende (kam auch schon vor):
irgendwann reicht es einem auch und er fängt eine und lernt schnell das er einen fehler gemacht hat.

so soll nicht für alle gelten die hiphop hören, aber leider ist es bei sehr vielen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz und knapp:
hab nix gegen hiphop und die, die es hören. nur gegen die kleinen pseudo gangsta die immer aufmucken wollen.

grüße
lungentorpedo


----------



## Mxx (29. Oktober 2007)

Warum heißt das lied eigentlich "Kuck auf die Goldkette" und nicht "Guck auf die Goldkette"

Kann der Typ "guck" einfach nicht richtig schreiben ?


----------



## Thront (29. Oktober 2007)

> aber dieser gangsta-hiphop steht nunmal mittlerweile in den meisten fällen, für total verblödete pseudo kerlchen die mich an der bushalte stelle mit schlechter musik akkustisch foltern.



hab ich nich gesagt! 
diese verfluchten handyspeaker!


----------



## Shadolock (29. Oktober 2007)

Hook]
Kuck auf die Goldkette – sie ist immer frisch poliert
Kuck auf die Goldkette – da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren
Kuck auf die Goldkette – sie zeigt dem Betrachter an
Kollegah ist wie Adam – ein gemachter Mann.
Kuck auf die Goldkette – sie ist immer frisch poliert
Kuck auf die Goldkette – da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren
Kuck auf die Goldkette – und während ihr zähneknirschend resigniert,
führe ich ein Übermenschendasein wie ein Regenschirm.

[Verse 1]
Ey es ist die Hustlerikone, Sternzeichen Digitalwaage.
Ihr labert von Kriminaltaten, aber tickt auf Minimalbasis.
Der meine Initialen tragende, glänzende Siegelring
sorgt in der Regel beim Betrachter für eine Gänsehaut wie Stephen King.
Jetzt kommt der Hustler an, Platz da Punk, deine Gang läuft wie ein Wasserhahn,
Penner besser renn davon, wenn der Rapperboss kommt, meine Kette zeigt dem Betrachter an
ey ich bin ein gemachter Mann wie Adam und schmucktechnisch der Allerbeste,
sieh der Rest ist wie das Z - buchstäblich das Allerletzte.
Früher war ich der Typ, der nachts zerstückelte Platten in Füchsen abpackt,
war lange Zeit stets mit einem Bein im Bau wie ein verkrüppelter Dachs.
Wurde leider Gottes irgendwann dann von den Bullen erwischt und danach vor Gericht geladen
Und hatte dann nicht mehr nur ne goldene Kette am Hals, sondern auch ein Gerichtsverfahren.
Doch egal ich bin back, du siehst mich im Club mit mehreren Ketten,
ich hab in der Hood währenddessen krumme Dinger laufen wie verschnupfte Märchenhexen.
Und deine Frau kehrt heute nicht heim wie das Rotkäppchen,
weil meine große Kette am Schein ist wie Koksreste.

[Hook]

[Verse 2]
Motherfucker kuck auf die goldene Kette, sie ist stets frisch geputzt und sauber,
sieh ich betrete den Club und tauch da mit Perlen auf wie ein Muscheltaucher.
Kuck, wie ich die Rapper schlage, kuck was ich für ne Kette trage,
deshalb jetzt mal ein Hoch auf mich als wär ich eine Wetterkarte
Ich habe schon damals als kleiner Racker den meisten Teil meiner Zeit verbracht mit
Scheine machen, aber das meiste davon wurde verspielt so wie kleine Katzen,
ich lenk den Benz Richtung Selfmade Studio, komme, chille, berappe die Beats,
trage Sonnenbrille und scheffel den Kies, bin von Bonzenviertel bis Ghetto beliebt.
Ey die Hustlerikone vom Selfmade-Label,
deine Leute sagen ich sei abgehoben so wie Geldbeträge,
denn ich führe statt mit Fachidioten nur noch Selbstgespräche.
Und sogar die arrogantesten von allen bitches werden in der Nähe vom Überboss zur Groupienutte,
denn Kollegah ist nun mal ein Bild von einem Mann wie ein van Gogh Selbstporträt.
Yeah… und egal ob auf Volksfesten, im Kindergarten oder auf Bolzplätzen
schon damals in den Kindesjahren konnte man Kollegah nie rumlaufen sehen ohne die Goldkette.
Deine Freunde sahen noch keinen Rapper so eine Kette tragen
und sind deshalb auf einmal so klein mit Hut wie der Sohn eines Mexikaners. 

yea





= Alt+F4


----------



## Thront (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (30. Oktober 2007)

Im Namen des Threaderstellers und mir fordern wir die Admins hier auf den Thread zu schliesen oder zu löschen.

Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige die eine ordentliche Diskussion führen wollen und objektiv an die Sache herangehen.


----------



## Stupsichen (30. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Im Namen des Threaderstellers und mir fordern wir die Admins hier auf den Thread zu schliesen oder zu löschen.
> 
> Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige die eine ordentliche Diskussion führen wollen und objektiv an die Sache herangehen.



Stopp...ich wollt auch noch was schreiben *gg*

Also....dieses Goldketten-dingens hab ich nach 10 sekunden wieder ausgemacht....ist ja echt schrecklich.....
gut, mag sein, dass manche darauf stehen.....aber naja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hiphop, rap oder wie auch immer ist nicht wirklich mein Fall.....texte zum kotzen sind nur einige der gründe....aber ich wollt ma eben Bushido anführn....auch wenn ich den typ, bzw. so wie er sich darstellt, überhaupt nicht leiden kann und die meisten texte mich überhaupt nich ansprechen...

das Lied und dieser Song find ich echt gut.....

was ich damit sagen will.....es gibt wohl auch geistige lichtblicke beim songschreiben *grinst*

ansonsten gibt es zu sagen.... HipHoper...sind vielleicht wirklich "Künstler" *nochmal über die aussage nachdenkt* künstler is das falsche wort *g*
hmm, also wir alle haben keine ahnung wer der mensch hinter den "liedern" wirklich ist....macht derjenige es aus überzeugung (hirnlos) oder schwimmt er nur auf ein welle mit und spielt eine rolle....verantwortungslos solche texte im umlauf zu bringen, aber hey besser wie arbeitslos....

ok...das war mein Senf.. *g* viel spass noch


----------



## LittleFay (30. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Wird durch ein Lied eine Frau geschlagen ? ? ? ?


Ähm, vielleicht bist du noch ein wenig zu jung, um das zu verstehen... Aber es wäre doch das gleiche Prinzip, als wenn es im Text hieße, dass man alle Türken in die F*** schlagen soll, was wiederum Rassismus wäre. Es ist politisch nicht korrekt.
Ein "Künstler" steht normalerweise für das, was er da singt/rappt und meint es auch so. Falls es nicht gerade vor Ironie trieft. Aber das ist selten der Fall beim Gangser-HipHop. Also entweder MEINEN die das so (bei diesem Text weiter vorne auf den ich mich beziehe), oder sie sind einfach nur extrem DUMM, wenn sie einfach nur "cool" sein wollen...



> Wenn das ein geistig zurückgebliebener durch die Tracks nachmacht ist das wieder ein anderes Problem.


*hust* Geistig zurückgebliebene...
Das ist NICHT ein anderes Problem. Als "Künstler" hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Prominente sind Idole, Vorbilder... Wenn so ein blöder Gangster suggeriert, dass Frauen schlagen gut sei - warum sollte ein 13Jähriger das nicht glauben? Das muss auch nichts mit geistig zurückgeblieben zu tun haben, sondern einfach mit dem Umfeld, in dem derjenige aufgewachsen ist, er hat eh nie richtige Werte vermittelt bekommen, und dann vermittelt ihm der Song von seinen Vorbildern "Frauen schlagen ist gut"...



> Von aufgeilen hat hier keiner was gesagt. Wenn das tatsächlich jemand machen würde währe das schon schwer krank.


Hm, aufgeilen ist nur eine Steigerung. Warum hörst du denn solche Texte? Warum findest du die gut? Und warum findest du die lustig?
Irgendetwas wirst du an dem Text ja wohl gut finden. Zumindest erwarte ich das von einem "geistig nicht zurückgebliebenen", um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen, dass er auch wirklich wahrnimmt, worum es in dem Text geht.
Bei den Songs, die ich höre, kann ich dir genau sagen, was ich an den Texten gut finde. Die sind nämlich nicht menschenverachtend...



> Zockst du eigentlich WoW oder irgendein Spiel oder schaust du dir Action-Filme an?? Da müsstest du ja als vollblut Pazifist tot umfallen vor Schock..


Ach Kleener... Was hat WoW denn bitte mit der Realität zu tun? Dann müsste man durch das Spiel ja auf der Straße rumrennen und versuchen eine Höllenbestie zu beschwören, oder sich in eine Katze zu verwandeln... Merkst du den Unterschied? Die Songs handeln von der Realität. Ach ja, und Actionfilme... Hm, ja, schaue ich. Aber überwiegend solche, die unmissverständlich zeigen, dass Gewalt nicht gut ist. Also quasi nach dem Schema "Bulle jagd bösen Gangster, der die Stadt in die Luft sprengen will". Filme, in denen es gut gefunden wird, dass Frauen geschlagen werden (so wie in dem Song) schaue ich mir sicher nicht an...


Mit euch beiden kann man leider nicht diskutieren, da ihr anscheinend einfach nicht richtig versteht, worum es geht. (der TE noch am wenigsten, der macht sich leider nur zum Löffel)
Gegen Hip Hop habe ich gar nichts. Einiges mag ich sogar, wie Fettes Brot etc. Solche "Gangstaaaa" wie Sido und Co. finde ich zwar affig und lache ich nur drüber, sowohl über die Texte als auch übers Outfit, aber so wird es euch wahrscheinlich auch gehen, wenn ihr headbangende Metaller seht. Das ist Geschmackssache.
Wo es allerdings nicht mehr um Geschmack geht, sind menschenverachtende / gewaltverherrlichende Texte. Und da hört meine Toleranz auch auf.



> Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige die eine ordentliche Diskussion führen wollen und objektiv an die Sache herangehen.


Oh, hier herrscht ganz viel Objektivität und zwar bzgl. der verantwortungslosen Texte. An den anderen Dingen wie "HipHopper sehen affig aus" müsst ihr vorbeisehen. Das ist, wie gesagt, Geschmackssache.


----------



## maggus (30. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige die eine ordentliche Diskussion führen wollen und objektiv an die Sache herangehen.



Der Threadersteller und du gehören definitiv nicht dazu. Auf den letzten Seiten findet man von euch auch nur Flames. Und dann wollt ihr - mit bösem Blick auf uns - den Thread schliessen lassen?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller und du gehören definitiv nicht dazu. Auf den letzten Seiten findet man von euch auch nur Flames. Und dann wollt ihr - mit bösem Blick auf uns - den Thread schliessen lassen?



/signed

btw. Wir schließen keine Beiträge auf Userwunsch, wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt. Wenn die Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn des Videos im Rahmen bleibt, bleibt das Thema auch offen. Wenn der Diskussions-Eröffner nur mit Flames um sich feuert und das Feedback nicht verkraftet, kann er/sie so lange Schließungen fordern bis er/sie schwarz wird.

Das einzige was gesperrt, bzw. gelöscht wurde, waren die über 200 Gästebucheinträge die nur diesen Link enthielten.


----------



## LittleFay (30. Oktober 2007)

*Strahlend Fähnchen für Zam wedelt und sich dann wieder leise rausschleicht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Oktober 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Im Namen des Threaderstellers und mir fordern wir die Admins hier auf den Thread zu schliesen oder zu löschen.
> 
> Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige die eine ordentliche Diskussion führen wollen und objektiv an die Sache herangehen.



Jetzt hat er es endlich aufgegeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die einzigen 2 die hier keine ordentliche Diskussion führen können(/wollen) sind Goldie und du...nur am rumflamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (30. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> btw. Wir schließen keine Beiträge auf Userwunsch, wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt. Wenn die Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn des Videos im Rahmen bleibt, bleibt das Thema auch offen. Wenn der Diskussions-Eröffner nur mit Flames um sich feuert und das Feedback nicht verkraftet, kann er/sie so lange Schließungen fordern bis er/sie schwarz wird.
> 
> Das einzige was gesperrt, bzw. gelöscht wurde, waren die über 200 Gästebucheinträge die nur diesen Link enthielten.





und mein premium Account  hehehehehehe


----------



## uNrEaL2K (30. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> btw. Wir schließen keine Beiträge auf Userwunsch, wie schon des Öfteren erwähnt. Wenn die Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn des Videos im Rahmen bleibt, bleibt das Thema auch offen. Wenn der Diskussions-Eröffner nur mit Flames um sich feuert und das Feedback nicht verkraftet, kann er/sie so lange Schließungen fordern bis er/sie schwarz wird.
> 
> Das einzige was gesperrt, bzw. gelöscht wurde, waren die über 200 Gästebucheinträge die nur diesen Link enthielten.




Wo flame *ICH* denn bitte?


----------



## maggus (30. Oktober 2007)

Just a random compilation of uNrEaL2K'S flames. enjoy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Junge komm mal klar. Hör erst ma auf zu haten und gehen objektiv an die sache heran und urteile nicht über dinge, über die du keine ahnung hast.






uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Leute, die keine Ahnung haben und nur schwachsinn von sich geben sind nicht ernst zu nehmen. Von daher können wir uns jetz gerne sinnlos beschimpfen falls du das so gut findest.






uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> lern mal deutsch, aber du hast recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> man hau doch einfach ab. so etwas belangloses konnte ja höchstens von dir kommen.






uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> ja ehrlich. wenn du auch so überlegt auf eingentliche thema, welches der threadsteller hier vorgesehen hatte,  eingehen würdest müsste ich dich glatt heiraten.


----------



## Thront (30. Oktober 2007)

danke maggus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank das mein Hinweis wohl nicht ernst genommen wurde - damit ist der Thread zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

